
Theranos Criminal Case Is Broader Than Publicly Disclosed - joering2
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-12/theranos-criminal-case-is-broader-than-disclosed-u-s-says
======
growlist
It still staggers me that this was all allowed to happen. Is it really
credible that there wasn't someone turning a blind eye somewhere in exchange
for something of value?

